# Suche ähnliche Seiten als Inspiration



## Lenhard (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe ein Auftrag bekommen eine Seite zu gestallten, die der Seite von "MALIK" ähnlich schieht (http://www2.malik-mzsg.ch/)

Kennt jemand von euch noch ein paar ähnliche Seiten, die ich auch als Inspiration nehmen könnte? 

Mfg Lenny


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juli 2005)

Hey Lenny!

Wie wäre es mit: http://www.mercedes-benz.de ?

Diese ist auch so schlicht gehalten in silber usw.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Frapet (26. Juli 2005)

Was ist hiermit http://www.kick-image.com/
Gibt verschieden Layouts (unten zu wählen), wobei ich denke, dass eher das erste ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit deiner Seite hat.


----------

